# What steps do I take?



## alwayshere (Apr 16, 2014)

I have finally come to the conclusion that it is time for me to go. Can someone please tell me how to go about this? My H is not the type of person I can have sit down and talk about divorce. If I mention it (have in the past) he will go into a rage, yelling throwing things, then threatening suicide.
I know I still have to go because I can no longer live in this situation.
I have no job, and no money. I do have family that will give me a pace to stay for a while. How should I start preparing to leave? What do I do now? What steps do I take? It is hard because of his anger outbursts and suicide threats. Please help!


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

When is the last time you attempted to discuss divorce with him?

Considering his anger issues I'd...

-Get a lawyer to draw up the papers
-Inform the people I'm going to stay with the anger situation.
-Figure out a way to mitigate him freaking out and harming himself or others.
-Take half the money out of any joint accounts you have.
-Pack anything I needed while he was out of the house and leave the papers on the table as I left.

You should get some opinions from people who've dealt with an angry spouse like this in divorce though as some of the things I'm telling you seem like they would make the situation worse.

They should be along shortly.

I just can't think of any other way if you absolutely can't discuss this with him.


----------

